# I need help in recognition



## talos (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello, does anyone know, what's the name of the piece starting at 12:12 of this clip in the background? It's very amazing to me and i would be very thankful if someone helps me 

Here is the clip:


----------



## sonnenuntergangstunde (Apr 20, 2013)

It sounds electronic to me, not orchestral.

EDIT: Btw, thanks for the documentary, looks interesting!  To be a bit more specific about my comment above, it sounds like ambient electronica, something like Brian Eno?


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

I think its possibly yet another product of the BBC Musical Workshop! They routinely compose/produce such backing tracks for bits of programmes or for introductory music over the Titles etc.


----------



## talos (Sep 9, 2013)

Ok, thank you  i found many similar pieces after searching for ambient electronica  i cant find the exact one but it's definetly easier for me now  Thank you again.


----------

